# ***East Coast Meet 8/13 NJ***



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

Sunday, August 13th

1pm

New Brunswick, NJ (Johnson Park)


so far there are 23 people coming 


* *Definites*

-drocpsu (eca)
-hooptiesaregreat (eca)
-3.5max6spd (eca/ca.com)
-pearl96max (6spdcoupe) (eca/ca.com)
-black300zx (eca)
-skylar112 (eca)
-pdogg81 (eca)
-pieces (eca)
-xtremetuning (eca)
-vfy (eca)
-drumprodigy83 (eca)
-worlddre (ca.com)
-needog20 (ca.com)
-petenyc (ca.com)
-80inches (ca.com)
-neverenuffbass (ca.com)
-crazedcat (ca.com)
-melaza (ca.com)
-geo1317 (maxima.org)
-djfrestyle (maxima.org)
-metalmaxima (maxima.org)
-skierxx5556 (maxima.org)
-kabiruta13 (maxima.org)

_________________________________________________

*Maybe*

carmaster (eca)
bboystevie (eca)
steve4134 (eca)
bastard_kid_kris (eca)
needsq (eca)
azbass (ca.com) *


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

**Definites*

-drocpsu (eca)
-hooptiesaregreat (eca)
-3.5max6spd (eca/ca.com)
-pearl96max (6spdcoupe) (eca/ca.com)
-black300zx (eca)
-skylar112 (eca)
-pdogg81 (eca)
-pieces (eca)
-xtremetuning (eca)
-vfy (eca)
-drumprodigy83 (eca)
-worlddre (ca.com)
-petenyc (ca.com)
-80inches (ca.com)
-neverenuffbass (ca.com)
-crazedcat (ca.com)
-melaza (ca.com)
-geo1317 (maxima.org)
-djfrestyle (maxima.org)
-metalmaxima (maxima.org)
-skierxx5556 (maxima.org)
-needog20 (maxima.org)
-kabiruta13 (maxima.org)
-bigmike8771 (maxima.org)
-princestarbai (maxima.org)
_________________________________________________

*Maybe*

carmaster (eca)
steve4134 (eca)
bastard_kid_kris (eca)
needsq (eca)
azbass (ca.com)


AUGUST 13th

1pm

New Brunswick, NJ

Johnson Park*


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

There are quite a few DIY pieces in many of the cars. Hope to see some more of you local guys out there at the meet.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I will have diy in my car that day, BG Neo3, Lotus RM110 or excel W11-002CY, Dayton RS180-4. Pretty much a diy system.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Skylar, 3.5Max and fellow CarAudioPhiles,

Long time no see.  

I can not post at Elite because awhile back, like a knucklehead, I accidentally clicked "under 13" when registering and they do not allow me to post or reply, only to view! I Emailed them like 5 times to change it and either no one responds or the Email doesnt go through at all. So annoying.  

I'll be there on the 13th. Can't wait to see all the new set-up's. Looking forward to it. Looks like a great turn out may occur according to Slammed' posts. 

I have been really busy with work and all and haven't had anytime to work on my system, but it is pretty much all wrapped up for awhile now anyway. I do want to add 2 Kinetik batteries in the back as well as a new one under the hood. Other than that , I'm good.  

Hopefully, I'll be playing my Sade, Norah Jones and some lighter true SQ material as opposed to the 4 beasts that reside in the back of my Explorer. All SQ from me on the 13th since I do not want to hijack the parking lot from Slammed and the boys. (I know you guys hate the SPL (LOL), although the 300 sq ft of dynamat really contains it all inside the vehicle anyway) I actually love the SQ more than the SPL anyways, just tried to incorporate BOTH when designing my system.  

See ya at the meet, 
Pete


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

damn thats REALLY REALLY close to me... but I have HU problems!

sounds like it could be interesting.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

IceWaLL said:


> damn thats REALLY REALLY close to me... but I have HU problems!
> 
> sounds like it could be interesting.


Come anyways and hang out bro.


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Come anyways and hang out bro.


yea been too long since i met people from any forums... like 4 years! 

its just too close to pass up.


----------

